# 200SX SE-R Headlights



## NickCanada (Apr 27, 2005)

I recently bought a 1995 200SX SE-R and love the car. My problem is, I HATE the front headlights. I see cars like the new Nissan Altima, and get inspired. Is there any way to put Altima headlights on the 200SX SE-R? The headlights I have now are stock, and I figure if I could get some flashy headlights (not tail lights, I know most people only do taillights) it would make the car look much better from the front. If this is possible, how much would it cost (estimate) to buy the headlights and have them installed?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well it would be a good $200+ for the lights. about $300++++ for the body customizing. all to make lights fit on a car that would look compltly out of place??? these dont follow any lines on the b14 at all. 

go to www.liuspeedtuning.com and get a set of stealth crystal clears.


----------



## NickCanada (Apr 27, 2005)

I just want something extremely fancy looking for cheap. I used the altima's headlights as an example. How much would installation be of those stealths? They look better than the stock headlights at least. I'd settle for them if no one makes more flashy headlights for the 200sx.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how much would instaliation be? you can do it your self. i dont think they make anything "fancy" i guess the halos are.........but the lighting sucks.








but like i said, the lighting is worse than stock. *the cyrstals from liu are far better.*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the halos are a pita to install and for the price you probably wished you never want to get them cuz the light output is worse than stock.

if you wanted an stealth look i do got the stealth headlights or if you want the crystal clear look i have those and all those need is just the cutting of the brackets on the headlights and bolt in and a simple re-wiring to h4.

there are 4 kinds of aftermarket headlights for the b14.










stealth crystals clear headlights










crystal clear headlights 










they halos in 2 version like the crystals black and chrome










and the new exalta one peice but no one has test fitted these yet to know what modifications are needed.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

id go with the exalta one pieces :eel: those aRE teh hawtneSS


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

ditto... those make me want a B14


----------



## NickCanada (Apr 27, 2005)

I found some altezza projector headlights that look sweet and are only 155 a pop.

http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NickCanada said:


> I found some altezza projector headlights that look sweet and are only 155 a pop.
> 
> http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html


uhm dude.. those are no headlights.. they are tails and the quality on those suck big time.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how can a company be so stupid that it dosent even know what its selling!!!??? 

1. they are not head lights
2. they are not for the 200sx
3. there isnt a single "altezza" tail light made for the 200sx....never has...never will.

they are sentra tail lights, they are not projectors at all. there is no such thing as a projector headlight for the b14 chassis any more.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

hahaha..wow that gave me a good chuckle...

if you want to see black halo's click the link in my signature below.. the installation is a pain though.. and if you go take it somewhere, make sure they dont know it is a pain to install, and agree on a price before they begin... if they know that it will require body modification and arent direct bolt-ins.. they will charge you double... I did mine myself and they came out fine.. but i do have to agree the lighting sucks... its not worst than stock, but maybe equal... they just look real nice, especially at night... and you can get a set for about $90 shipped off ebay.. the crystal clears are real nice too, and it all depends on what you are looking for... check out CarDomain.com, and see the different 200sx's there and maybe you can get ideas of what you want before you go out looking for it.. hope this helps..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or you can be like me and spend 1200 some dollars on hid systems.. www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed page 5  dual hid halo.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> or you can be like me and spend 1200 some dollars on hid systems.. www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed page 5  dual hid halo.


GREAT SCOTT, thats how much it cost you! (like the back to the future cameo? :thumbup: )


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete.. did you not read my price list post on my sneak peak thread.


----------

